# Kann mir jemand helfen suche ein Futterboot



## Carphunter51 (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo liebe Karpfenfreunde. Bin auf der Suche nach einem Futterboot. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Habe heute die neue Fisch und Fang geschickt bekommen und dort bin ich auf den Testbericht des Fischfeeder `s gestoßen. Kennt jemand das Boot? Es ist das Boot von www.futterboot.de
Sieht aufjedenfall sehr gut aus. Taugt das Echolot des Bootes? Wenn jemand das Boot besitzt wäre ich super dankbar wenn er mir seine Erfahrungen damit mitteilen könnte.

Gruß

Thomas

Catch and Release:m


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen suche ein Futterboot*

benutz mal die suche gab vor gar nicht allzulanger zeit schonmal das selbe thema


----------



## Pilkman (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen suche ein Futterboot*

Moin Carphunter51,

herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard! #h

Thema Futterboot hat Carpcatcher recht, das war vor kurzem Thema im Karpfenforum. Im wesentlichen ging es aber eher darum, wo man Bauanleitungen im Netz beziehen kann, sprich, wenn man sich sowas selbst basteln will.

Noch viel Spaß bei uns hier...


----------



## Lenzibald (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen suche ein Futterboot*

Servus. Leute gehts einfach mal in ein Modellbaugeschäft und schaut was die Einzelteile kosten. Einen Rumpf aus Kunststoff gibt für jedes Modellboot einen Ersatzrumpf ne kleine Fernsteuerung bekommt man als Set komplett um ca 100Euro. Motoren und Wellen kosten auch maximal 50euro, braucht  ja kein Rennboot werden. Auf dem Link von oben der verlangt fürn 6volt 14,4ah Bleiaccu 59euro, im Modellbaugeschäft kostet ein 6v 12ah Bleiaccu 15,90 euro. Ich habe früher selber Modellbau betrieben Boote und Flugmodelle. Meine Meinung jeder der ein Bischen handwerkliches Geschick hat kann so ein Futterboot selber bauen. 750 euro kostets bei Futterboot.de, Materialkosten möchte ich mal behaupten maximal 300euro und man baut es über den Winter selbst.Hab noch vergessen schaut mal auf www.derschweighofer.at


----------



## Carphunter51 (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen suche ein Futterboot*

Hallo Lenzibald,
danke für deine Mail. Ich glaube ich werde hier etwas falsch verstanden. Wenn ich basteln will dann würde ich in ein Bastelforum gehen. Oder baut Ihr hier alles selber? Bissanzeiger und so? Bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber ich suche Leute die Erfahrungen mit Futterbooten haben und mir eins empfehlen können. Würde halt gern wissen ob jemand das Fischfeederboot aus der F&F kennt? Die Boote von derSchweighofer sehen ja aus wie umgebaute Modellboote, sowas suche ich nicht sollte schon was gescheites sein.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Lenzibald (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen suche ein Futterboot*

Servus. War nur gut gemeint aber wenn deine Kohle so locker sitzt kauf ein fertiges. Meinte ja nur für nen Accu fast das vierfache als im Modellbaugeschäft verlangen ist schon stark. Ich hab mir vor Jahren mal so ein Köderboot aus 2 Ersatzrümpfen gebaut. War nicht mal soviel Arbeit und billig und konnte auch 5 Kilo Futter laden. Hat mich alles in allem damals ca 4000.- Ös gekostet alles komlett. Hab dann auch einen gefunden ders mir um fast 10000.- ÖS abgekauft hat. Hab mir dann aber keines mehr gabaut weils überall verboten wurden.


----------



## Klaus-a. (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen suche ein Futterboot*

Hallo,schau doch mal hier rein.....http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=13727&highlight=futterboot


----------



## Carphunter51 (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen suche ein Futterboot*

Hallo Carpfreunde,

Erst mal danke für eure Tipps. Würde aber gern wissen ob jemand das fischfeeder Boot kennt, selberbauen möchte ich nicht da man doch eh bei einen Eigenbau am basteln bleibt. Hab schon viele Eigenbauten gesehen da gabs immer irgendwelche Probleme. Außerdem habe ich auch nur selten Zeit und wenn ich dann mal welche habe und es mich ans Wasser treibt, möchte ich auch diese Zeit mit meinem größten Hobby dem Angeln beschäftigen. Hab einfach keine Lust mir am Wasser überlegen zu müssen wie bekomme ich das Teil wieder an Land. Bei einer Solcher Anschaffung möchte ich mich nur einmal ärgern nämlich dann wenn ich es bezahlen muß aber dann muß damit gut sein. Wäre echt super wenn mir jemand etwas zu diesem Boot sagen könnte. Die Fisch und Fang schreib ja es wäre ein super Teil. Kann mir das hier jemand bestätigen?? 

Gruß
Thomas

Catch & Release


----------



## oxbow (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen suche ein Futterboot*

Hallo lenzibald,



ich habe selber ein Baitboat was danke seiner 2 Klappen perfekt zum anfüttern und so gedacht ist. Ich verwende einen Fishfeeder 1 Professional mit Nachtlicht. Habe die Servos der Klappen umgebaut umbeide getrennt öffnen zu können. Diesen Typ gibts mittlerweile leidernicht mehr und ist durch den etwas teureren Fishfeeder 2 ersetzt worden. Der hat aber nur noch ne Klappe und 2 Release Kupplungen die nicht sonderlich praktikabel sind. Wenn du 
versehentlich an den Hebel stösst dann löst die Kupplung aus, und du 
angelst nicht da wo du bist, was man Nachtsja auch nicht so einfach 
sieht.

Meine Empfehlung: bei E-Bay nach nem gebrauchten Fishfeeder 1 suchen,
dann einfach Köder hinten ins Rohr, Schnurzähler an die
Rute und bei der gewünschten Entfernung Bügel oder Freilauf zu.

Dann passts. Ich angel nur in einer 170 HA Talsperre in etwa 200 - 250
Metern entfernung auf Aal, Zander und Wels. Als Ruten verwende ich
Heavy Feeder Ruten mit bis 250 gr. Wurfgewicht mit einer grossen Baitrunner
und einer guten geflochtenen. Bei uns in der talsperre haben die nämlich letzte
Woche bei Bestandsmessungen (E-Fischen) mal wieder nen großen Wels
gehabt. Haben die eigentlich jedes Jahr, Abrisse haben die Aalangler oft, nur 
gefangen werden die Welse wenn überhaupt bis 50 Pfund. Der von letzter
Woche (ist wieder reingeschmissen worden) hatte knappe 85 KILOGRAMM !!!
Siehe:www.mt-news.de 
dann unter mt-archiv und dann als Stichwort Wels eingeben !!!

Man kann für sehr günstiges Geld auch Tageskarten erwerben. Voraussetzung
gültiger Jahresfischereischein.

Massenhaft Weißfische, extrem viele Brassen. Immer wieder sehr gute Karpfen
und auch Zander nie schlecht. Aal ist dito immer recht gut.

Nur man braucht ein Boot außer für die Weißfische. Ruder und Motorboote
sind nicht erlaubt.

Also haut rein, speziell du, kauf dir ein Boot, und komme an die Talsperre.

tschau

oxbow mit viel Aal und Zander




			
				Carphunter51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lenzibald,
> danke für deine Mail. Ich glaube ich werde hier etwas falsch verstanden. Wenn ich basteln will dann würde ich in ein Bastelforum gehen. Oder baut Ihr hier alles selber? Bissanzeiger und so? Bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber ich suche Leute die Erfahrungen mit Futterbooten haben und mir eins empfehlen können. Würde halt gern wissen ob jemand das Fischfeederboot aus der F&F kennt? Die Boote von derSchweighofer sehen ja aus wie umgebaute Modellboote, sowas suche ich nicht sollte schon was gescheites sein.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


----------



## Carphunter51 (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen suche ein Futterboot*

Hallo Leute,
hab mich nun endlich entschieden. Bin nun stolzer Besitzer eines Fischfeeder II. War letztes Wochenende damit unterwegs. Das Boot funktioniert super.Die Fahrzeit ist viel höher als angegeben. Das Echolot ist der Hammer. Kannte das Gewässer noch gar nicht und hab sofort die richtigen Stellen geortet und hab dort 3 Caps gelandet 7kg, 6Kg und einen 12,5Kg alles Schuppis. Dem Typen der neben mir saß hab ich dann nach meinem zweiten Carp auch die Montage rausgefahren und er war plötzlich auch erfolgreich naja immerhin gut 4Kg.

@oxbow: Das Boot hat doch auch zwei Klappen die getrennt voneinander geöffnet werden können und die Relaese Kupplung öffnet sich nur wenn man die komplette Fernbedienhebel von oben nach unten schiebt wenn mann versehentlich daran kommt passiert gar nichts.
Welche Talsperre meinst du? Hört sich nach der Thülsfelser Talsperre an. Hätte auch mal Bock da zu fischen könnten uns ja mal dort treffen zum angeln dann zeig ich dir mal mein Boot.#y 

Gruß

Carphunter51

Catch and release #6


----------



## crisou (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen suche ein Futterboot*

|wavey: 





			
				Klaus-a. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,schau doch mal hier rein.....http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=13727&highlight=futterboot


hi

guck mal bei ebay unter der Artikelnummer:  7167153950
nach oki salü
gruß christian


----------



## crisou (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen suche ein Futterboot*

hi

guck mal bei ebay unter der Artikelnummer:  7167153950
nach oki salü
gruß christian


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen suche ein Futterboot*

Hi Carphunter51,


> Bin nun stolzer Besitzer eines Fischfeeder II


Mein Glückwunsch! 
Was haste denn nun incl. Echo , also insgesamt bezahlt??


----------



## Cerfat (29. November 2005)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen suche ein Futterboot*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ab das hier schon vorkam, aber schaut es euch mal an.

Das Futterboot auf Jungfernfahrt
Das Thema Futterboote wird unter den Anglern sehr kontrovers diskutiert. Auf der einen Seite die Angler, die auf jegliche Hilfsmittel verzichten und den "neumodischen" Kram rundweg ablehnen, auf der Anderen die "Ausprobierer", die immer nach neuen Wegen suchen, den Erfolg am Wasser zu vergrössern. 
Noch vor wenigen Jahren wurde das Futterboot fast ausschliesslich von Karpfenanglern eingesetzt. Mittlerweile findet man es aber auch bei anderen Kollegen, die z.B. die Hechtmontage an schwierigen Stellen damit ausbringen. 
Was also kann das Futterboot: Man kann damit das Futter an entlegenen Plätzen ausbringen. Dazu kommt die Auslöseautomatik, die es ermöglicht, die Montage zielgenau über dem Futterplatz abzulegen, ohne das es zu Verhedderungen kommt. Auch weit vom Ufer gelegene Angelstellen lassen sich gut erreichen. Man kann auch in der Nacht den Futterplatz erreichen und die Montage zielgenau und leise ins Wasser bringen. 
Ganz fortschrittliche Modelle sind sogar mit einem Echolot ausgestattet. Mit Hilfe des Smartcast können auch Eigenbaumodelle mit Echolot versehen werden. Mittlerweile gibt es eine Auswahl verschiedener Modelle auf dem Markt, sogar eine Anleitung zum Selbstbau wird im Internet angeboten. 
Einzig der Preis stört. Sogar ein einfaches, selbstgebautes Futterboot kostet leicht an die 300,-€. Die gewerblichen Modelle liegen so zwischen 500,- und 1500,-€, ein teurer Spass also, dessen Anschaffung gut überlegt sein will. 
Ich hatte die Gelegenheit, bei der Jungfernfahrt eines komplett selbstgebauten Bootes dabei zu sein. Sein Erbauer hat sich die Konstruktion selbst ausgedacht und ein stabiles und interessantes Modell gebaut, daß dem Modell bei carp.de ähnlich sieht. 
Es ist eine Katamaran auf zwei Plastikrohren, dessen Aufsatz die Elektronik beinhaltet. Das Futter befindet sich in einer einfachen Tupperschüssel am Heck des Bootes. Am Finowkanal ging es dann erstmals zur Sache. An einer pflanzenfreien Stelle wurde das Boot zu Wasser gelassen und erwies sich gleich als gut ausgewogene Konstruktion, die leicht zu lenken ist. 
Als plötzlich eine große Yacht hinter den Büschen auftauchte, zeigte das Boot gleich seine Stärken und war blitzschnell aus der Gefahrenzone herausgeschossen. 
Einige Probleme bereitet noch das viele Kraut, weil es sich leicht in der Kardanwelle festsetzt und das Boot dadurch manövrierunfähig wird. Deshalb wurde die Probefahrt auch mit einer Sicherungsleine durchgeführt. An der Auslösevorrichtung wird noch gebastelt, aber bei der nächsten Ausfahrt soll die auch einsatzbereit sein. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt...
http://www.stadtangler.de/index.php?area=detail&id=39&PHPSESSID=5c2057e53b465f829aa4d7692c75ce3c

---------------------------------------------------------

Das etwas andere "Frachtschiff" oder "und es schwimmt doch!"

http://www.carp.de/berichte/2003/07/futterboot/index.shtml

-------------------------------------------------------------

ferngesteuerte Futterboote

Futterboote (Anfütterungsboote) sind ferngesteuerte Modellboote zur Ausbringung von Fischfutter auf Teichen und Seen. Das Boot besitzt dazu einen Futterbehälter, der per Fernsteuerung an der gewünschten Stelle abgekippt werden kann.

http://www.becker-modelle.de/futterboote/


----------



## Cerfat (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen suche ein Futterboot*

Hier ist noch eins ... allerdings ... 799,- Euro


http://img164.*ih.us/img164/9660/quickshot016tq.jpg

http://www.draadewixbfeiffal.de/


----------



## Blackmax (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen suche ein Futterboot*

servus leute...

nun... dank einer blinddarm op, lieg ich seit ein paar tagen flach und werde auch leider diesen monat noch nicht angeln gehen können. 
im bett hat man viel zeit nach zu denken, vielleicht über ziele, eben das was man dieses jahr so anstrebt... irgendwie muss es ja immer weitergehen...
jetzt zum thema:
ob das futterboot ohne echolot sinn macht, hin oder her, soll jetzt hier nicht zur debatte stehen. in vielen gewässern kenne ich mich über die bodenbeschaffenheit sehr gut aus. das schwierige ist nur seine montage da hin zu bekommen. weiterhin, sind manche bereiche des sees (quasi ruhezonen/naturschutzgebiete) über das jahr gesperrt. diese sind nicht anwerfbar und das benutzen von booten für angler ist nicht gestattet.
so denke ich, kann mir das futterboot eine ungemeine hilfe sein, da ich als einzigster an plätzen fischen kann, wo andere nicht fischen können. gerade wo viele plätze überrannt sind, sehr praktisch.

der preis... jaja... deswegen auch eins ohne echolot... ich stöbere seit kurzer zeit im internet, bin auf diesen kollegen gestoßen, der seit kurzer zeit diese boote vertreibt. die preislage bei auktionen beträgt 300-400 euro.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Futterboot-Baitboat-Bait-boat_W0QQitemZ7242514948QQcategoryZ30758QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

vielleicht kennt sich einer mit dem thema besser aus als ich, oder hat  dieses boot. mir macht es auf jedenfall einen robusten eindruck und steht als eine alternative zum fishfeeder da, so denke ich jedenfalls. 
im gegensatz zu den restlichen selbstbauten, wirkt dieses sehr hochwertig. noch habe ich mich nicht mit dem verkäufer in verbindung gesetzt. vielleicht bekomme ich ja hier ein paar hilfreiche meinungen.
ich freu mich über eure postings!

basti


----------



## Meerjungfraumann (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen suche ein Futterboot*

High,
schaut doch ma bei Fishingtackle24.com. Köderboot Orca kostet 300€, hat zwar kein echolot, dafür viel billiger!!


----------



## Fish2007 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen suche ein Futterboot*

hi
Wenn man selber bauen will sehe:bei Old-Carp-Hunter.de
http://old-carp-hunter.de/include.p...11&PHPKITSID=4wR95F8127P65HfVG9xjjMIMh1s2zxi1

mfg


----------



## Angelspass (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen suche ein Futterboot*

Dein Händler in eBay ist kein Mitglied mehr, Vorsicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaeger (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen suche ein Futterboot*

liegt vielleicht daran, dass der Post bereits eineinhalb Jahre alt ist. #c


----------

